# ***BEST Moisturizing CONDITIONER EVER***



## AudraChanell (Mar 30, 2012)

... ladies, what is it?
What conditioner can you NOT live without and why?
Im tryiong to compile a list


----------



## gn1g (Mar 30, 2012)

HE hello Hydration.


----------



## Miss_Jetsetter (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Audra! I would have to say Elucence moisture benefits and Kenra moisturizing conditioner...


----------



## Mrs.Green (Mar 30, 2012)

ORS Replinishing Pack and Silicon Mix 

Both make curls soft and defined and moisturized. Detangling is a BREEZE 

ETS:  Sorry I listed DEEP conditioners.

The regular conditioner I use are Suave Naturals Almond and Shea Butter I leave that in my hair for wash and go


----------



## MsLauren (Mar 30, 2012)

Aussie Moist.....best moisturizing conditioner EVER and super cheap!!!


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 30, 2012)

After a 3 year HHJ here's what my hair likes best when it's thirsty in no certain order-
Joico moisture recovery balm
Aussie 3 min miracle deep conditioner
One n only Argan oil restorative mask


----------



## Philippians413 (Mar 30, 2012)

Redken Extreme! I haven't been using it for long, but it has already made my HG list. My hair has NEVER felt as good as it does with any other product.


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 30, 2012)

Creme of Nature Argan Oil Conditioner


----------



## AudraChanell (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Miss Jetsetter!  Wow ladies, no overalp so far!  lol thanks and keep them coming!


----------



## soonergirl (Mar 30, 2012)

Silk elements mega sillk moisturizer
Mane and tail conditioner
Matrix sleek hair conditioner
Joico moisture recovery balm


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 30, 2012)

Matrix Biloage Hydratherapie Ultra Conditioning Balm
Kerastase Masquintense
BWC Moisture Plus conditioner
Nairobi Humectasil


----------



## longhairdreaming (Mar 30, 2012)

Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose-my hair is so moisturized when I use it as a DC.
Joico Moisture Recovery-I use this before I flat ironing b/c my hair is super moisturized and protected 'cause it has cones.


----------



## Poranges (Mar 30, 2012)

Rinse out: Silk Dreams Destination Hydration Conditioner

Deep Conditioner: KeraCare Humecto


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 30, 2012)

SuchaLady said:
			
		

> Creme of Nature Argan Oil Conditioner



Yup!!! This ish is da bomb!!!


----------



## tiffers (Mar 30, 2012)

Cowash: Pura Body Naturals Sapote Lotion.  

Deep Conditioner: Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream.


----------



## Ogoma (Mar 30, 2012)

I assume you are looking for rinse-out conditioners?

- CJ Smoothing Conditioner
- CJ Curl Rehab
- Desert Essence Coconut Conditioner
- CR Jansyn's Moisture Max


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Mar 30, 2012)

Hair One the olive oil kind (I think its called hair one anyway lol).  Its a cleansing conditioner and comparable to Wen but way cheaper.  But if you wanna spend I'm gonna say Wen as well.  I have both.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Mar 30, 2012)

I just discovered Aussie Moist.  The 3 Min is the biz, and the reg one is really good too.
I also love Pantene Relaxed and Natural.  It worked great for my hair relaxed and now that it's natural.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 30, 2012)

longhairdreaming said:


> Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose-my hair is so moisturized when I use it as a DC.



I was wondering why this wasn't the first suggestion!


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 30, 2012)

Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Mar 30, 2012)

HE hello hydration
Aussie Moist
Silicon mix

All three are GREAT moisturizing conditioners.  My favortite is Silicon Mix!


----------



## MsLauren (Mar 30, 2012)

HISdaughter said:


> *HE hello hydration*
> Aussie Moist
> Silicon mix
> 
> All three are GREAT moisturizing conditioners.  My favortite is Silicon Mix!



I just picked a bottle of this up today. I'm going to cowash with it this weekend! I hope I get good results!!


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 30, 2012)

I have to also try Kenra  divachyk speaks very highly of it. 

LexaKing do you have a set regimen?


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 30, 2012)

SuchaLady yes I do. I have it posted on my profile, but the products I use aren't listed on there. I must be doing something right bc I'm retaining length and my hair is looking healthier  Plus I'm happy I found the final piece of the puzzle, a great DC


----------



## greenbees (Mar 30, 2012)

HE Long term relationship 
Elucence moisturizing conditioner
Suave naturals shea butter and almond


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 30, 2012)

bernag06 I LOVE your siggy


----------



## KeyBoo (Mar 30, 2012)

I absolutely love Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol Conditioning Treatment. I leaves my hair very soft, hydrated, and tangle free.


----------



## MsDes (Mar 30, 2012)

I just used Silicon Mix and it made my hair so soft and fluffy. I left it in for a few hours using no heat. It's great.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Mar 30, 2012)

Aussie 3 min miracle

Aproghee keratin


----------



## southerncitygirl (Mar 30, 2012)

aubreys j.a.y ( stands for jojoba, aloe and yucca)
aubreys honeysucklerose
aubrey gbp (a perfect mix of protein and moisture)

they're thebomb.com I tell ya!!!!!


----------



## southerncitygirl (Mar 30, 2012)

i'm tagging folks for ya:
@Lita
@Nonie
@empressri
@Coffee
@IDareT'sHair
@Eisani
Brittster
@darlingdiva


----------



## Southern Belle (Mar 30, 2012)

Neutrogena Triple Moisture Daily Deep Conditioner
AOHR
AOWC

On Sundays, I wash with WEN (fig). Then I mix half Neutrogena and half Honeysuckle Rose, and cut it with coconut oil, olive oil, and a splash of castor oil. I sit under the dryer for about 20-30 minutes. Afterwards, I rinse and twist.

On Monday morning, I take the twists down and rock a twist out for the week. My hair stays moisturized for the *ENTIRE WEEK*.

Those 3 are really my holy grail of condish. I don't need anything else.


----------



## Dove56 (Mar 30, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque



Yassss!!!!!!


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Mar 30, 2012)

Elucence MB  for leave in, co wash, and DC
Matrix Biolage Ulra Hydrating Balm is a great DC.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 30, 2012)

Rinse out/cowash conditioners:

CJ Smoothing Leave In
Darcy's Pumpkin
Kyra's Hydrating Hemp
Hairveda Moist Pro
Tresemme Naturals
Jessicurl Too Shea!

DC's:

CJ Curl Rehab 
MHC Olive You
SSI Banana Brulee


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Mar 30, 2012)

My favorite moisturizing conditioners are Darcy's Botanical Pumpkin Seed Curl Moisturizing Conditioner and Koils by Nature Hydrating Shealoe Creamy Conditioner.  

Nichelle_jb


----------



## divachyk (Mar 30, 2012)

SuchaLady said:


> I have to also try Kenra  @divachyk speaks very highly of it.
> 
> @LexaKing do you have a set regimen?


And you know this SuchaLady!!!


----------



## jessicarabbit (Mar 31, 2012)

This may not be a regular conditioner but ORS Replenishing conditioner really left my hair like BUTTAH!!
I really wanna try the silk elements mega silk, but im trying to use up my stash first


----------



## Angelinhell (Mar 31, 2012)

Instant conditioner- silk elements luxury moisturizing conditioner


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Mar 31, 2012)

Mizani Moisturefuse has to be the best moisturizing conditioner. I used it yesterday and my hair was so soft I could not believe it.


----------



## Philippians413 (Mar 31, 2012)

I had to come back to add Silk Dreams Moca Silk Infusion. I forgot I had this one because I hid it to keep it away from the family lol.


----------



## greenbees (Mar 31, 2012)

LexaKing said:


> bernag06 I LOVE your siggy



Thanks! I can't believe I have to wait til October for the new season!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Apr 1, 2012)

Wen <- beyond a staple at this point...It's my hair crack! 
Aussie Moist, and AO White Camelia. <-Both awesome, and both staples.


----------



## leona2025 (Apr 1, 2012)

I hold my new Holy Grail up to light of LHCF truth. Does it make hair soft like butter? Yes. Does it Detangle with a swiftness? Yes. Does is provide ample slip? Yes. Does hair air dry soft and manageable? Yes. Does hair stay soft and moisturized for more than 2 days? Yes! IT IS WORTHY. lol. Jking. But this is my new staple. It has Knocked my favorite Silicon Mix off the map.


----------



## LexaKing (Apr 1, 2012)

leona2025 said:
			
		

> I hold my new Holy Grail up to light of LHCF truth. Does it make hair soft like butter? Yes. Does it Detangle with a swiftness? Yes. Does is provide ample slip? Yes. Does hair air dry soft and manageable? Yes. Does hair stay soft and moisturized for more than 2 days? Yes! IT IS WORTHY. lol. Jking. But this is my new staple. It has Knocked my favorite Silicon Mix off the map.



Thanks, I'm deff gonna try this one


----------



## MsAminta (Apr 1, 2012)

Suave Humectant is my fav (generic version of Nexxus Humectress).


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Apr 1, 2012)

I love my mixture of Doo Gro Mega Long Reconstructor and Hollywood Beauty Carrot Oil Cholesterol Creme!

I am a recovering PJ and whenever I get the itch to try something new, this combo just won't let me.  It's that good!  I love the price point, the amount of product I get from both of them, I can find it locally and my hair?  It detangles, softens, strengthens and moisturizes my 4a kinks, coils and curls like a champ!

I go hard for my combo *FOR.EVA!*  Or until the companies do something stupid like change the formula or some other foolishness!


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 1, 2012)

leona2025
LoL!
Thank you so much!  I usually mix my weekly DCs but I'm in the market for one that doesn't have to mixed.  I want to use it before I use heat.  Where did you purchase that?


----------



## leona2025 (Apr 1, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> @leona2025
> LoL!
> Thank you so much!  I usually mix my weekly DCs but I'm in the market for one that doesn't have to mixed.  I want to use it before I use heat.  Where did you purchase that?



It's been hard for me to find it. I went to several BSS and they didn't even know what it was. IDK if it's new, but I only found it at one BSS that I stop at every Sunday after church. Not many places have it online.


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 1, 2012)

After many trials and tribs.. and since Im a cheapie these are my staple conditioners.

Organics Hair Mayo is my #1
I also love Hair One Olive Oil (sallys brand for WEN)
and SE Mega Cholesterol


----------



## Barbara (Apr 1, 2012)

Verifen Complex Advanced Conditioning Treatment


----------



## back2relaxed (Apr 1, 2012)

CON Argan Oil 
Keracare Humecto
Mizani Thermasmooth 
Elasta QP DPR 11

Cowash:
Suave Shea and Almond
Aussie Moist


----------



## Solitude (Apr 1, 2012)

leona2025 said:


> I hold my new Holy Grail up to light of LHCF truth. Does it make hair soft like butter? Yes. Does it Detangle with a swiftness? Yes. Does is provide ample slip? Yes. Does hair air dry soft and manageable? Yes. Does hair stay soft and moisturized for more than 2 days? Yes! IT IS WORTHY. lol. Jking. But this is my new staple. It has Knocked my favorite Silicon Mix off the map.



I just saw this at the BSS by my house. I was wondering if it was any good!


----------



## Coffee (Apr 3, 2012)

This is a hard ?. If I had to choose favorites, it would be the following:

Matrix  Auqa Immersion
Nelly Mascarilla Capilar Professional
Amika Replenishing Olive Oil Masque
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Ultimate Hydration Weightless Hair Trmt
Amika Nourishing Hair Mask
Lea Journo Intense Hydrating Mask
Nelly Mascarilla w/ natural apple extracts
Racioppi Reconstructor
KeraPro
Kerastase Nutritive
Salerm Capillary Mask


----------



## darlingdiva (Apr 3, 2012)

AO GPB is just amazing awesomeness. It's a protein conditioner, but it makes my hair feel so soft that I typically reach for it before I think about picking up a typical moisturizing conditioner.

AOWC and Tigi Bedhead Moisture Maniac are also great.


----------



## lala (Apr 3, 2012)

Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose as a deep conditioner & leave-in.


----------



## chesleeb (Apr 4, 2012)

Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil Cholesterol 
Blue Magic Leave in with Olive Oil


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Apr 4, 2012)

I DC'd with MyHoneyChild Olive you and remember why I loved it.  Definitely moisturizing.


----------



## leona2025 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sooooo I drove to the BSS to get a few packs of unicorn tears. I don't know what's going on, but all he had was 4 packs. That's gonna be good for 8 dcs. I can get away with using half a pack, but it's hard to find this stuff.


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 4, 2012)

I want to try this, but Im scared if I fall in love with it, they will change the formula .. Just like the Replenishing Pak... lol



leona2025 said:


> I hold my new Holy Grail up to light of LHCF truth. Does it make hair soft like butter? Yes. Does it Detangle with a swiftness? Yes. Does is provide ample slip? Yes. Does hair air dry soft and manageable? Yes. Does hair stay soft and moisturized for more than 2 days? Yes! IT IS WORTHY. lol. Jking. But this is my new staple. It has Knocked my favorite Silicon Mix off the map.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Apr 4, 2012)

leona2025, lol thanks for your glowing review of that product! I bought a pack of that stuff way back in Feb or late Jan I think...on the day it debuted in my BSS. Now they're completely out of it, but I've had the one packet sitting around in my house, waiting for me to use it. I will try it this weekend!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Apr 4, 2012)

Khandi that's some GOOOD stuff!  You will LOVE IT!
Ladies it is new...so give your bss a chance to stock it....


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 4, 2012)

I might try Beauty 4 U, they have everything in there.
Thanks!


crlsweetie912 said:


> Khandi that's some GOOOD stuff!  You will LOVE IT!
> Ladies it is new...so give your bss a chance to stock it....


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Apr 4, 2012)

KhandiB said:


> I might try Beauty 4 U, they have everything in there.
> Thanks!



Pretty sure I saw them in there, along with the new dc they have in the jar.....


----------



## leona2025 (Apr 4, 2012)

KhandiB said:


> I want to try this, but Im scared if I fall in love with it, they will change the formula .. Just like the Replenishing Pak... lol



I loved the replenishing pak too, until the formula changed. It doesn't work for me now. This stuff I love!


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Apr 8, 2012)

leona2025, you were right about the conditioner! It provided a ton of slip and moisture and made my hair feel so good! I bought that last 2 packs from my BSS today.


----------



## Dee_33 (Apr 8, 2012)

leona2025 said:


> I loved the replenishing pak too, until the formula changed. It doesn't work for me now. This stuff I love!


 
 does that cond. have cones? I want to try it, but my hair hates cones. Thanks

ETA: it does have cones


----------



## AudraChanell (Apr 8, 2012)

Soooo many recommendations!  lol  
As a loyal and faithful Silicon Mix and Salerm Wheat Germ user, I'm going to try the ORS rec.


----------



## kaytorry (May 27, 2012)

Another goody is the Camille Rose Moisture Max conditioner. It can be used as both a rinse out and deep conditioner.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 27, 2012)

Silk Elements megasilk Treatment
Silk Elements Luxury Conditioner
SoftnFree GroHealthy Nothing But Intense Healing Mask
Queen Helen Cholesterol
Crece Pelo
AO Rosa Mosqueta


----------



## cutenss (May 27, 2012)

I like Carol's Daughter Monoi Mask, and WEN 613, especially combined.  I am also in love with Nutress moisturizing protein pak.  I go to Sallys, and buy every pak they have.  I have 8 paks at home now.  And I will hit them up before I go back home.  I tried this based on leona2025 rave review of it.  One pak and I was hooked.  I will look for her new HG conditioner to possibly replace the CD.  That CD mask is expensive.  I get the WEN 613 on auto-delivery through QVC.  It is expensive too, but it is very concentrated, and lasts a long time.


----------



## BeautyGoesDutch (May 27, 2012)

I love KimmyTube Leave in Conditioner OMG this is the best in the world for my family hair


----------



## 4HisGlory (May 27, 2012)

I've recently gotten hooked on Oyin Honey Hemp conditioner along with their leave-in.  My hair is absolutely loving this stuff.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 28, 2012)

nappygirl said:
			
		

> I've recently gotten hooked on Oyin Honey Hemp conditioner along with their leave-in.  My hair is absolutely loving this stuff.



I think im finally gonna break down and order me some is the leave in better than the honey dew?


----------



## tomnikids3 (May 28, 2012)

Alter Ego Garlic Condish....staple for my hair. I even use  to make my hair curly during the summer.  I wash and wear don't rinse out and it gives nice waves curl and shine.


----------



## ellebelle88 (May 29, 2012)

Right now my staple deep conditioners are Sally's KeraPro conditioner and Silk Elements Megasilk. My staple co-wash is Suave Shea Butter and Almond Conditioner.


----------



## Poranges (May 29, 2012)

Organix DCs


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 3, 2012)

KBB LUSCIOUS MASK -
BEE MINE BEE•AUTYFUL DC


----------



## golden_goddess (Jan 24, 2013)

Any more recommendations? I'm in desperate need of a moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 24, 2013)

Jessiecurl WDT
Hairveda Sitrinillah


----------



## *SkolarStar* (Jan 26, 2013)

MsAminta said:


> Suave Humectant is my fav (generic version of Nexxus Humectress).



 Your hair! Where can I find your regimen?

My fav conditioner is AOHSR.


----------



## january noir (Jan 26, 2013)

At this moment in time...

*Miss Jessie's Super Sweatback Treatment* (even my hairdresser wants some of this after using it on me yesterday).

I have other staples and they are:
*Wen Re-moist Hydrating Mask (Fig)*
*Agadir Argan Oil Moisture Masque*
*Mixed Chicks Deep Conditioner*


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 27, 2013)

Aubrey Gpb

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 27, 2013)

i'm really feeling Aussie 3min miracle.  so far it is the best.


----------



## AudraChanell (Jun 23, 2013)

Any Updates to this thread?  Im loving Salerm Wheat Germ again!!


----------



## Britt (Jun 23, 2013)

Darcy Botanicals Pumpkin Seed
Darcy Botanicals Deep Conditioning Mask
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab


----------



## Pompous Blue (Jun 23, 2013)

Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Conditioner - 3 in 1 product: Deep Conditioner, Rinse-Out Conditioner and Leave-in Conditioner. Can moisturize my hair very well after hard-core protein treatments and henna treatments.

PHYTOKARITÉ Deep nourishing brilliance mask - Very, very moisturizing. A little goes a long way.

Phytojoba mask - Another good moisturizing mask from phyto-usa.com

All of the above work well with or without steam.


----------



## karenjoe (Jun 24, 2013)

suave intense moisture!! I luv these cheapie stuff!!!


----------



## AudraChanell (Jun 24, 2013)

Ordering Darcy's Pumpkin Seed!!

Thanks Karen, Ill look for it!


----------



## AudraChanell (Jun 24, 2013)

*This is my cart... any opinions*?? 
Can you tag me in your response?

Thanks!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 24, 2013)

Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends
Naturelle Grow Chamomile and Burdock Root
SDot Beauty Soft and Tenderly 

All are DCs that make my hair super soft!


----------



## Kindheart (Jun 24, 2013)

Suave Almond shea butter 

Myhoneychild honey conditioner.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 24, 2013)

Aubrey Organics White Camellia is my end all be all DC. Its the only thing that touches my hair prior to straightening and rollersetting. Its also the only DC I will use following a Texlax. Smoothes, moisturizes and softens hair like no other. I wish the sold it by the gallon .


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 24, 2013)

Darcy's Darcy's Darcy's !! 

Bee mine 
Silk dreams
EVOCO
AO
Aussie 3 minute
Queen Helen cholesterol 
Shescentit 
Marie Dean 
Silk elements mega silk


----------



## lovelycurls (Jun 24, 2013)

Dermorganics hydrating conditioner
Tresemme naturals conditioner
Shea moisture thickening milk
Camile rose natural moisture milk
Vo5 silky cashmere


----------



## blessedandlucky (Nov 13, 2013)

Matrix biolage conditioning balm

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## nymane (Nov 14, 2013)

Hands Down Silicon Mix (original)....holy grail


----------



## soulglo (Nov 14, 2013)

Giovanni deep moisture hasn't failed me yet


----------



## nrock (Nov 14, 2013)

Sebastian Drench
Silk Dreams
ORS nourishing pack
AOHR


----------

